# Lenze 8202 zeigt STOP nach Freigabe



## Goldfinger (8 April 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit einem gebrauchten FU Lenze 8202. Ich habe ihn nach dem Schaltbild 'Versorgung mit interner Steuerspannung' angeschlossen. Wenn ich nun den FU ans Netz anschließe und den Regler Frei gebe, dann leuchtet die grüne Lampe dauerhaft aber am Ausgang liegt keine Spannung an. Die Bedieneinheit zeigt STOP. Zu mehr Funktion kann ich den FU auch nicht bewegen. Ich habe mal nachgeschaut. Es liegt kein aktueller Fehler vor. Die Konfiguration habe ich mal nach dem Handbuch überprüft. Ein paar Register passen nicht zur Anleitung aber der Rest ist auf Werkseinstellung. Kann mir vielleicht jemand mit mehr Erfahrung weiterhelfen? 

vielen Dank schon mal
Goldfinger


----------



## RobiHerb (8 April 2009)

*Bei Lenze direkt nachfragen*

Bei Lenze direkt nachfragen! Wenn kein Ansprechpartner bekannt, bitte eine PN an mich, kann da weiterhelfen.

Allerdings, wir haben Wirtschaftskrise und bei Lenze sind bis nach Ostern wohl nur die Wach und Schliessgesellschaft auf dem Hof. Alle Mitarbeiter sind in (Zwangs) Urlaub.


----------



## Matthias1958 (9 April 2009)

Die Reglerfreigabe hast Du über die Klemmen 20 und 28 geschaltet?
Hast Du den GND von Klemme 7 nach Klemme 39 gebrückt?
Regelst Du über Poti oder mit externer 0-10V Spannung?

nachtrag: Der Jumper, sitzt unter dem Bedienteil, steckt richtig?


----------



## dani (9 April 2009)

Wie ist die Minimum-Frequenz (Parameter 10?) eingestellt?
Wenn diese auf 0 steht, dann ensteht genau dieses Phänomen.
Einfach mal ein wenig höher stehen.


----------



## Goldfinger (10 April 2009)

*Funktioniert - Vielen Dank*

Ich habe die Frequenz auf 15 Hz gestellt und jetzt läuft der FU. Leider mal wieder eigene Dummheit. Der andere FU, den ich laufen habe, war auch entsprechend voreingestellt. Ich hätte ja auch mal die Basiseinstellungen vergleichen können :-(


----------

